# Deactivated NJ Lyft drivers get revenge at Devils Hockey game



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Our driver group and men's organization had our monthly night out at the Devil's game in Newark last night. Two of our drivers were deactivated after trying to communicate with and pick up frightened young mothers and daughters who were Lyft passengers after the Katie Perry concert in Newark two weeks ago. What was galling about that was that lots of young mothers and little girls spilled out on to the dark streets of Newark at 11.30 p.m. and could not find Lyfts or a place to be picked up. (because Lyft has no strategy around the Prudential Center). I wonder what Katie Perry would have to say about that....

So, we enjoyed the game, Devils won, spirits were high, and we spilled out of the Prudential Center to the usual clusterf*** situation of trying to get Ubers and Lyfts. We agreed as a group to meet at Newark Penn Station to get Ubers home later to Bergen County. But, now it was time to have some fun at Lyft's expense. Ten of us, took off our Devils shirts and put on our old Lyft T shirts.

We had three rules:
1. Do not tell anyone that you work for Lyft, just let them assume whatever they want to assume
2. Only speak very broken English and when asked questions respond back in a foreign language.
3. If anyone gets violent or abusive get away and call the police.

The minute we showed up in the Prudential Uber zone with our Lyft shirts on the crowds descended and boy were they pissed at not getting Lyft rides. Some of the conversations were:

"Where the F*** is my Lyft ? They are not here". Our Response: "Call Uber, they are right here, look at Uber Duber sign, very nice, very shiny, very cheap". !"

"I called my Lyft driver but they wont pick up the damn phone or call me back". Our Response: "Lyft drivers get fired if they call you and you cancel ".

"You bunch of Lyft foreign talking fa****s are taking our jobs, talk American dammit". Our Response: "You are a very very funny man, my sister is single, would you like to meet her" (said in heavy Indian accent by one of our drivers)

"Stop standing around and smiling at women and call friggin Lyft and find out where my car is " Our response: "That's not part of my job description, I am just here to advertise the brand, I don't solve any problems."

Super Hot drunk girl: "Who do you have to b**w around here to get a friggin Lyft? " Our Response: I will have an Uber taking me home, can we discuss your offer in the car or at your place".

The Lyft app is not working, they have the wrong pick up location, how will the driver find me ?" Our response: "The Lyft app is a piece of junk, it doesn't work, the pin for pick up is always wrong. Call Lyft's IT department. Try Uber instead".

Righteous Granola Girl : "Why do you all have beers in your hands, have you been drinking ?". Our Response: "We are very happy that Devils won and we are very thirsty, are you single ?".

Newark Police Officer: "Call your friggin bosses and tell them to fix this s*** ! People are just standing around and cannot get Lyft rides. Stop talking to girls and do something about it", Our Response: "Yes Officer, you are right officer, right away officer, can I show you my PBA card officer ? "

So, we did our bit for holding Lyft accountable and for creating the ridiculous standard that a driver is disconnected for contacting passengers to pick them up when the Lyft app does not work, or the pick up is in a crowded or dangerous place, or for complaining about being assaulted by Lyft passengers. We are thinking of more creative ways to get some revenge on Lyft. We appreciate any creative ideas.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

You sound like a bunch of


Oh nm


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Sounds like a ton of work for nothing


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Aztek98 said:


> You sound like a bunch of
> 
> Oh nm


Go ahead and say it, we wont be offended....



heynow321 said:


> Sounds like a ton of work for nothing


But God it was a lot of fun. A few of us drivers are gearing up to sue Lyft for wrongful termination and retaliation. Not because we need the work but because we are not going to stand by and let them trample all over their drivers and their livelihoods. We have tried to support Lyft with constructive contributions and input but we will not tolerate them disconnecting drivers who play by the rules, protect Lyft passengers and take reasonable precautions to protect themselves against the violent thugs and entitled children that Lyft sell accounts to in NJ and expect drivers to serve.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

Get a T-shirt that says Lyft Sucks. Show up at an event and show pissed off Lyft pax how to download and activate the Uber app....and be sure you give them your Uber number so you get paid for signing them up.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Uberdummy said:


> Get a T-shirt that says Lyft Sucks. Show up at an event and show pissed off Lyft pax how to download and activate the Uber app....and be sure you give them your Uber number so you get paid for signing them up.


Great idea my friend. We just might steal that one from you. We have a guy in our driver group who owns a t shirt shop. We are contemplating a #droplyft campaign.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Get a paper plate, some doggie.......................oh never mind........................


----------



## Paul7777 (Dec 18, 2016)

What the funk


----------



## uberlift (Sep 16, 2015)

instead of #drop lyft how about #disrupt lyft/uber cartels?- bumper stickers, t shirts, website, facebook..........


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

This seems pretty childish. How do you sue for wrongful termination if you were never an employee in the first place?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> Go ahead and say it, we wont be offended....
> 
> But God it was a lot of fun. A few of us drivers are gearing up to sue Lyft for wrongful termination and retaliation. Not because we need the work but because we are not going to stand by and let them trample all over their drivers and their livelihoods. We have tried to support Lyft with constructive contributions and input but we will not tolerate them disconnecting drivers who play by the rules, protect Lyft passengers and take reasonable precautions to protect themselves against the violent thugs and entitled children that Lyft sell accounts to in NJ and expect drivers to serve.


UNION !


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> UNION !


The really sad part is that there is nobody advocating for so many drivers who get deactivated for frivolous reasons or who have some made up charge brought against them by a disgruntled passenger. At least we have a driver group, some support and we are taking action legally to support our drivers. Venting your frustration here is an outlet but it doesn't solve problems.



Ski Free said:


> This seems pretty childish. How do you sue for wrongful termination if you were never an employee in the first place?


It's wrongful termination of a business contract.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

Talk about a group of life losers


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Ride-Share-Risk-Manager said:


> The really sad part is that there is nobody advocating for so many drivers who get deactivated for frivolous reasons or who have some made up charge brought against them by a disgruntled passenger. At least we have a driver group, some support and we are taking action legally to support our drivers. Venting your frustration here is an outlet but it doesn't solve problems.
> 
> It's wrongful termination of a business contract.


You should reread the TOS if you think you have a chance.


----------



## resd79 (Sep 14, 2015)

These driver groups are funny. They even have ones who give you the evil eye when you pick up on their turf.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

I just got a like on this old post. It is just a reminder how awful Lyft is and they clearly are not getting any better. Lyft reinstated all of our drivers and most of us continue to only drive for them when things are dead on Uber.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

If it's dead on Uber...it's deader on Lyft.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager (Mar 16, 2017)

Thursday and Sunday nights are deader on Uber than Lyft. Those are the nights when Uber drivers are trying to get rides to earn their quest bonuses.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok i had 3 beers i cant understand what that heck this post is about lol


----------

